# PC starts up, monitor receives no signal



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

Specs first:
evga Nforce 4 Motherboard model 133-K8-NF41 (socket 939)
1 gig ram (2x512)
AMD 3800+
PNY 8800GT 512
600W PSU
windows xp sp2

I bought the computer from ibuypower 

Problem started about a week ago when I... turned my computer off. I turned it back on the next morning and the monitor would say "no signal received" and turn orange. I tried switching monitors, but mine works fine on my brother's computer. I tried switching cables, both were fine. My previous video cards were 2 7600gs'es in SLI, but the problem started with those. I replaced the video card thinking that it would fix it, but nope (an upgrade wouldn't hurt anyway). I've tried checking the RAM by checking all 4 slots with each individually, and that didn't help. I've tried clearing the CMOS, and that didn't help. I don't think taking the battery out would help, but if I have to I will. There are two quick beeps a couple seconds after the pc starts up, but I've checked my mobo's manual and it doesn't say anything about beeps. The little thing that has 88 on it (Yes. I'm a beginner!) says FF, which I think means that it's okay. I'm using a DVI to VGA converter, if that changes anything. 

I just reconnected everything to the 600w psu and I noticed that the +12v... thing is only 24A while the necessary is 26A. That still wouldn't make the video card the problem though because if it was, the 7600 GSes would've worked (which I tested individually. didn't work then either)


----------



## nistleboy (Nov 12, 2007)

hi sonics
two quick beeps usually mean graphics card. you say you had an sli set up before did you change the settings to one card now. also would clear bios no harm in trying.and prob lend another power supply.


----------



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

How do you clear the bios?

I had a 400w power supply before and the problem started with that one. I installed the 600w one and the 8800gt yesterday a couple hours before I posted but it didn't fix anything. The card is in the x16 PCIe slot, but I'll try testing the 7600GS'es again and see if they come up.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi sonicz!!

Can I what the error message you get on your monitor? Such as:

_
Going to Sleep
No input signal
No signal detected
Signal Out of Range
Sync Out of Range
Cable disconnected
Check cable connection
Warning-PC entering power save mode 
_


Can you see the POST screen before the windows load up? 


If yes, you might have a power cycle issue with monitor (a common issue with vista). There is a possibility that your resolution also higher than monitor spec, but as you said it working well before, it might not be issue. First, can you do the following steps and see wether it works:

1. Ensure the video cable is connected (and connected to the correct graphic port)

2. Turn off the monitor. Plug out the power cable as well. The power light on the monitor should be off.

3. Turn off the computer as well. Turn the power socket plug as well

4. After 30 seconds, turn on *ONLY* the computer. *LEAVE* the monitor in off mode

5. Let the computer running for about 5 minutes, before turn on the monitor

6. See whether the monitor works. 



Post back here if it works, so I can continue further troubleshooting as needed :smile:


----------



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

It says "No Signal Input" 

I don't see a POST screen at all, or anything for that matter. It's as if the monitor isn't connected to the computer at all.

I'll try and see if it's a power cycle issue and follow your steps right now. Fingers crossed

edit: Just tried it and the problem still persisted. :upset:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok...can you try to connect other monitor to this computer, and see wether that one works?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to disconnect all the devices, except only the mouse, keyboard, and monitor. 

Step 1: Connect monitor to other computer (since you already do this, monitor is fine)

Step 2: Connect computer to other monitor (to determine if the computer has any issue)

If the computer cannot show up on other monitor, maybe its due to loose internal components. Try reseat all the devices, especially the graphic card. Since you use dual graphic card with SLI, try use one instead. Reset the BIOS and see whether that works


----------



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

I've tried switching monitors and it still doesn't show up, so I think something got loose. How do you reset the bios? I'll try that first


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

For resetting BIOS, you need to know the default key to entering BIOS. Its usually F1, F2, F10 or Delete. Do you know which one your computer is? 


Just start the computer, keep tapping on the BIOS default key.

After keep tapping for around 30 seconds, tap the F5 (which is to reset the BIOS) followed by tap Enter button. Then, wait for around 10 seconds before proceed to next step

Then, tap on F10 button (which is to save and exit the BIOS) followed by Enter

See whether there is anything show up on monitor now




But, to be fine, you better refer to your motherboard manual first to determine the BIOS default key, the BIOS reset key and BIOS save and exit key. So, there would be no harm on the computer as you can't see anything on screen.


----------



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

I reset the bios (for sure) but nothing came up on the monitor. I'm guessing this means it's a hardware problem then


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup...it is a hardware problem. We already resolved the software issue just now. Maybe you can try to change the graphic card, or maybe you can try to unplug all the graphic card and use the integrated graphic card. If it works, then the motherboard is working fine and the issue is most probably with the graphic card. But, if the motherboard integrated graphic card also doesn't work fine, the issue is most probably lies with the motherboard itself. You migt give it a try first. 

Also, try to hard reset the computer. You can do so by unplug every cable from computer (include power cable). After all the cable unplugged, press and hold the power button for around 10-20 seconds. This will drain the power and static field if there is any on computer. Then, let the computer rest for around half an hour before doing the test once again.


----------



## sonicz (Jan 12, 2008)

This motherboard doesn't have an integrated graphics card unfortunately, so I just tried the hard reset. I'll wait half an hour and come back with results. 

If it doesn't work, I'll try using one of my 7600s again.

edit: Hard reset didn't work. Time to try the card


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi sonicz!!

So, how about the graphic card? is it working fine now? did you manage to isolate the cause of the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand is the 600w
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

